# Keeping a single fish in a 55 gallon?



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's my question. I have thought about keeping a single larger fish with lots of color in my 55 gallon. Is there any out there that you would suggest that would make a good wet pet, or is it necessary to keep Cichlids in numbers as it seems that is always suggested (The tank is in a high traffic area in the Family Room). I don't have a big enough tank for the numbers if I go with the larger 6-8" fish, and I don't want to keep fewer because of aggression. 
I do have 5 Synodontis lucipinnis although I was told a few of them were petricola's and I want to keep them for sure? 
My kids want the single wet pet type of aquarium, so what do you think? Is this doable with this size tank?
I just sold the last of my larger Yellows, and I have juvenile Yellows and Rusties in my grow out tank, and will probably sell or something.

Thanks in advance

P.S. I do like Peacocks and Frontosa's because of the colors. I want colors for sure!


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Well with only one fish you could do just about anything. I used to have a large male Pseudotropheus zebra that killed everything in the tank and was all by himself in a 55 gallon, but by himself he was a cool fish with lots of color. And he would dig big time in the gravel which was really neat to watch. One day I bought him a mate and they had babies, and none of the pet stores would even take them for free! LOL He looked like this one:


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

A single Frontosa or a Peacock seems kind of lonely. I would do a breeding group of a single Hap or Peacock species, if you want to do Lake Malawi. 1M/4-5F. That way there is still color and activity. Or you could do a group of 5 male peacocks. I wouldn't do Fronts, they get too big and like being in groups. There are several options in the SA/CA cichlid area too...not the great big nasties but some <10" fish with color and personality.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Well an Oscar, of course!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Flowerhorns make great wet pets. They grow pretty quick too. I know its not Malawi but you did say single wet pet with color.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Oscars and Flowerhorns get too big for a 55, unless you are lucky and get a female. Males can get 12-16".


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

allierw said:


> Oscars and Flowerhorns get too big for a 55, unless you are lucky and get a female. Males can get 12-16".


To an extent I agree. I have raised both in 55s male and female bare bottom and with sand. Plenty of forums agree on both sides of the tank size. Flowerhorn craze says minimum 40 g for flowerhorn barebottom and I have also read on here from a certain moderator 55 bare bottom can house an Oscar at minimum. I agree on the size of the fish getting large I have seen it myself.


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

years ago i raised a single oscar in a 55 gallon. he always seemed happy in there too. He did gave a pleco tank mate that he never seemed to bother. I kept him for about 5 years.. They are awesome fish!! I think it maxed out around 8-9 inches.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

There is a so called Pseudotropheus sp"zebra long pelvic" at the LFS close to me and they want 20.00 for him. Not sure if its a good choice, or not. He/she is about 6" maybe a little smaller. 
I also went to another LFS that specializes in Cichlid's and they have a beautiful Jack Dempsey, Very Dark Blue about 7" for 16.00. Any thoughts on those?

I like the Lemon Jakes they have, he has a pair for 70.00. Seems high?

Thanks


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You can do a pair of jds in a 55. I have done this too many times. Is the jd possible a ebjd? Either way I love jds and would recommend a breeding pair . $16 is pretty high for a jd considering they grow pretty fast and are available at most fish stores. You can purchase like 6 juvies get them to pair off and keep the pair. You should have a breeding pair before you know it.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Pseudotropheus sp"zebra long pelvic", what a cool looking fish! The good thing about getting a big adult male cichlid that is super aggressive is that most pet stores will virtually give them away because they are taking up a whole tank!


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

Go with a breeding group of eureka red jakes. 1 male and 4 females would be perfect. They are beautiful fish and are pretty hardy. Aulonocara maylandi would be another good choice for a fish that is a little less aggressive. The same numbers would apply. You might even be able to get away with 2 males of that type.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1359

What do you think of Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)? The LFS will sell me 1 male and 3 females for 40.00 (The Male is about 4-4.5" and a beautiful blue with yellow on top of head and dorsal fins), and he will take the fry off of my hands. He usually gives me half of retail for anything I bring in.

Thanks

Art


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

In the end it's what you like best. I wouldn't be limited by your local pet store either, you can order just about anything on the Internet. I like bright vivid colors in my fish and prefer to use crushed coral as the substrate. Its really a brilliant display. I think you should consider P. Saulosi. If I were to do it again I'd have two males and about 6 females. Dave's Fish sells them for eight bucks each. These seem to be very popular on this forum and I haven't seen them at all in my local fish stores. I bet you could sell the babies like hotcakes.

http://www.davesfish.com/


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

aggriffin3 said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1359
> 
> What do you think of Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)? The LFS will sell me 1 male and 3 females for 40.00 (The Male is about 4-4.5" and a beautiful blue with yellow on top of head and dorsal fins), and he will take the fry off of my hands. He usually gives me half of retail for anything I bring in.
> 
> ...


It's always nice when the LFS wants to take the fry! I think that would be a great choice. Very colorful and active and it would be relatively easy to catch females to isolate fry. Go for it! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This fish matures at 10" and is too big for a 55G.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> This fish matures at 10" and is too big for a 55G.


I agree. The species profile says they can get 12 inches.

If you really want to breed fish do anglefish. I used to breed them and they would lay thousands of eggs and I could fill thirty 29 gallon tanks full of fry and sell them for a buck each at a quarter size. Every single pet store will buy angelfish I guarantee it. You could also do a large school of yellow labs, they are in virtually every pet store as well and you could sell them to anyone. Not sure about selling a lot of non-main stream fish.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I did end up getting Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) 1 large male and 3 female. The LFS was interested in buying back the fry, especially the males, so I figured even though I was hoping for a one fish aquarium, that I have someone that will take the fry off of my hands. 
The male was the dominant P.Spilonotus in the LFS tank, and he shows his colors even in my tank as the lone male. The females remind me of the snakeskin Gourami's I had as a kid. Not the prettiest fish in the world, but the male more than makes up for it. 
It's interesting that the Synodontis seem to challenge the male for their space near the flowerpot that they hang out in. He doesnt back down, but I see no aggression out of him yet.

Hope all works out, and if anyone ever wants some of the fry, I am a seller (Michigan) not a keeper.

Art


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Post pics, we want to see!


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw the size, but either the expert at the LFS had it wrong, or I have the exact species wrong. 
Either way, I will post pictures and get the experts advice on here. 
Yellow Labs I have, I am trying to move what little I have left of the offspring.

Thanks

Art

P.S. If it does end up being the exact species that I posted, obviously the tank is too small. Pics to come in.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't want to breed fish. 
Remember, I was looking for one fish for a 55 and I found it hard to find just one that would be fine alone. I ended up going this route since it isnt a common fish, and has some value, and the LFS said he would buy most of them back, especially the males.

Art


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I would wait and see on the size. It will probably be awhile before they start to outgrow the tank, if they do. Good luck and I hope you enjoy them! Post pics.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

If they do start to get too big you could always raise up some little ones and sell the big ones.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

cchardwick said:


> If they do start to get too big you could always raise up some little ones and sell the big ones.


I was thinking that yesterday. I think they have a long way to go before they get too big, and yes, if they do, Mr. LFS will get the larger ones, or classifieds...

Thanks

Art


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I just wonder if they will get too big (6") before they are mature enough to breed?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

There was a female at the LFS that was holding per the male I brought home. I assume they are large and old enough. He is already flirting with the ladies at home. I know size of fish seem to play a large amount of comments in here. But to be honest, they look plenty small in the 55. Lets hope they are slow growers.

Thanks for all the advice.

Art

P.S. They seem to get along. All 4 swim together without always being chased and harassed.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I think a single Jack Dempsey would be great in a 55. As a matter of fact I used to have a J.D as wet pet and Loved it.

I'm pretty sure it was female.
Although back then my knowledge of cichlids was limited. I simply didn't have the great resource of information that this site alone provides.

I have seen the topic of wet pets being posted previously, I'm not sure everyone's perception of a wet pet is the same.

For me a "wet pet" is very responsive to it's human keeper following people as they pass the tank or swimming to the top feeding corner in the tank as you stand by. It also has to be a predator type fish Like Lake Malawi's Large Haps, or a Jack Dempsey because I feel that feeding the fish live food is part of the "wet pet" description. NOT store bought feeders ,but extra Mbuna fry become economic food source for my open water malawi tank.

I should say that I'm Just saying what I think of as a wet pet not trying to define it in any way.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

These are my fish and I consider them to be 'Wet Pets'


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! Great vid, mine do the same. Those appear to be some quality labs you have there. :thumb:


----------

